# Female ragdoll x siberian cat free to good home



## 1Amybee (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi all

After having a new baby I'm reluctantly looking for a new home for my six year old ragdoll x siberian forest cat Honey.

Honey is a long haired, tortoisehsell cat with the looks of a siberian cat and the laid back, loving nature of a ragdoll.

It has been a hard decision but I am finding that I no longer have the time to give Honey the love and care she needs. With being long haired she requires regular grooming and having fur around is not good for my baby who we think may be sensitive to it.

Honey has been spayed and is up to date with her injections. I have had her since she was an 8 week old kitten and she has always been a house cat which she would need to remain. Also, she isn't used to other animals.

If you would like to offer her a home please initially text me on 07790 615096 or e-mail me at [email protected] - I can send you pictures. We're in West Yorkshire.

Thanks


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

Could you not find any way to keep her?.
I know you feel your baby comes first & needs all the attention you have but making a loving cat which is part of your family leave her home is not the way to do it.
I have had to take in other's cat's coz of minor problems and the effect of these animals are huge.
I'm sure your cats would rather stay with you in their home with less attention rather than being moved away from the home she loves.
There are so many cat's that are thrown out for no fault of their own that shelters & rescue centres are full.
PLEASE think again before getting rid of your loving & loyal family pets.
I'm sure as your child grows up they will love having a friend around the house.
Also children that look after animals are always more kind & understanding to others.


----------

